# ice creepers



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I need a new pair of ice creepers that fit the black mickey mouse boots. Something that works good and won't break the bank.

thanks for any input


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

june bugger said:


> I need a new pair of ice creepers that fit the black mickey mouse boots. Something that works good and won't break the bank.
> 
> thanks for any input


Anxious to hear some replys, I am also on the lookout to upgrade. I haven't found any yet I am totally happy with.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Katoola Microspikes work great. Best ice creepers I have owned. Sportsman Direct usually has them. They will fit the Mickey boots. I use them with Bunny boots.


----------



## lavoiean (Mar 24, 2009)

I use yaktrak pro (the pro has the strap that goes across the top. Worth it!). I wear a 14 ranger boot and havent had an issue getting them on. They are a few years old now. They will stretch out a bit so I don't use the same set on other smaller boots.$30-$40.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the Katoolas, great product. Neighbor has the yaktrak, seems to be a quality product also. I live on a lake and I am retired so I am on the lake almost everyday.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

jnpcook said:


> Katoola Microspikes work great. Best ice creepers I have owned. Sportsman Direct usually has them. They will fit the Mickey boots. I use them with Bunny boots.


Great to see you around here


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I screwed 1/4"x 3/8"hex head screws into the bottom of my boots this year. I also locked them in with gorilla glue. Very cheap and does a good job for traction.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I screwed 1/4"x 3/8"hex head screws into the bottom of my boots this year. I also locked them in with gorilla glue. Very cheap and does a good job for traction.


Does work well, just don't forget and wear them in the house!


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

jnpcook said:


> Katoola Microspikes work great. Best ice creepers I have owned. Sportsman Direct usually has them. They will fit the Mickey boots. I use them with Bunny boots.



Hands down the best I've owned.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HT-Enterpri...469853?hash=item1ebc7f2c1d:g:6vQAAOSw6DtYXYTs
I like ht super stud ice sandals , work for fly fishing too, 28 bucks, can even order through home depot, order a size bigger for bunny boots


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I always seem to slap on the old cheap0 black rubber South Bend ones, try to buy a new pair every yr. or 2 when on clearance for $5.

Crayfish Trapper has a pair of the Katoolas and they sure seem to be a long haul product.

I wouldn't mind a pair...


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

sfw1960 said:


> I always seem to slap on the old cheap0 black rubber South Bend ones, try to buy a new pair every yr. or 2 when on clearance for $5.
> 
> Crayfish Trapper has a pair of the Katoolas and they sure seem to be a long haul product.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a pair...



I bought 7 or 8 last year from Meijer. Couldnt say no at 1.99 a piece


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

thanks guys, I don't want to pay more for the creepers than the boots. lol

Probably go with something cheaper as long as they stay on thats the main thing. hard to justify 60 bucks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

droptine989 said:


> I bought 7 or 8 last year from Meijer. Couldnt say no at 1.99 a piece


I would have scarfed them up like that too - nice deal!




june bugger said:


> thanks guys, I don't want to pay more for the creepers than the boots. lol
> 
> Probably go with something cheaper as long as they stay on thats the main thing. hard to justify 60 bucks


Actually it's pretty easy to "justify" $60 on the Micro Spikes, you wouldn't be buying a new pair for the next several boots on out to the unforeseeable future.

I checked out the construction of Rich's pair and they're build like a brick - and I think all of it is stainless.

AA mentioned best he's worn too - and I know he doesn't care what the total cost is, as long as it works like advertised and you can bet the farm on the performance.

I never know when I am going to blow out a pair of the XL South Bend creepers and I DO roach them out.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

jnpcook haven't seen or heard for you in years welcome back


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

sfw1960 said:


> I would have scarfed them up like that too - nice deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy to justify for me. A single fall could get expensive. I don't mind shelling out big bucks for quality products that are built to last. You should see the junk that the gf brings home from Victoria secret. Junk crap and high dollar prices but that's none of my business! Lol. Just make sure if ya forget one go back and get it. Do not wear just one! Lmao


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

A single fall can get very expensive, and last a lifetime. I dislocated and busted my elbow about 5 years ago. Lots of time off, Medical bills, physical terrorist appointment's, and a lifetime of glucosamine and condroiton. I don't even want to do the math. Doc said I will be sorry when I get older, LOL....And I was wearing cleats when I fell.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

june bugger said:


> thanks guys, I don't want to pay more for the creepers than the boots. lol
> 
> Probably go with something cheaper as long as they stay on thats the main thing. hard to justify 60 bucks


Back in the day when I was wearing mickeys I used a set of the cheap creepers. The stamped metal type with a single rubber strap. I remember having to put an extension on them so they would reach all the way around those giant boots. I used a piece of tipup line for the extension but that was a parking lot fix so I am sure you can do better, but they worked for years.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I've always used the cheap rubber type. They were so cheap I bought a second pair for when I take those guys that ice fish once a year. They all basically broke last year, but I did get several years out of them. I wanted to buy the Katoolas but could not see spending the $60. I think I spent about $25 on the Eagle Claw stainless steel spikes from Bass Pro (had a xmas gift cert from there). They seemed like a good compromise. Better than the cheap ones and not 60 bucks. Good enough for the few weeks worth of ice fishing I do each year.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

scooter_trasher said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HT-Enterpri...469853?hash=item1ebc7f2c1d:g:6vQAAOSw6DtYXYTs
> I like ht super stud ice sandals , work for fly fishing too, 28 bucks, can even order through home depot, order a size bigger for bunny boots


ditto on these...going on 10yrs of use and not a bad price. cheap and easy to replace worn spikes. on my third set of new spikes.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

michigandrake said:


> Back in the day when I was wearing mickeys I used a set of the cheap creepers. The stamped metal type with a single rubber strap. I remember having to put an extension on them so they would reach all the way around those giant boots. I used a piece of tipup line for the extension but that was a parking lot fix so I am sure you can do better, but they worked for years.


Only thing about the stamped steel creepers I didn't like was the way they killed my arches, but they work , I've had stretch fit rubber creepers and I don't care if you pay a thousand bucks for them , if you stand when there's water on the ice they will freeze into the ice and pull off your boot when you try to move,after you get up off your butt, you'll be kicking them to break them free from the ice


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

scooter_trasher said:


> Only thing about the stamped steel creepers I didn't like was the way they killed my arches, but they work , I've had stretch fit rubber creepers and I don't care if you pay a thousand bucks for them , if you stand when there's water on the ice they will freeze into the ice and pull off your boot when you try to move,after you get up off your butt, you'll be kicking them to break them free from the ice


Plenty to dislike about those stamped steel creepers. They kill your back, hurt your feet and if your boot has any heel to it you can still bite the dust with them on. They are definitely better than nothing.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

When I broke my elbow, I was wearing those stamped steel cleats, the slush from drilling the hole froze to them, that's why I slipped. And it can happen to any steel cleats in the right conditions. 

What I have settled on, and this is going to sound hokie....I wear the rubber slip on cleats with the tiny carbide picks. And I were the stamped steel cleats over them when conditions warrant That is what gives me the best stability.

I wish there was a more substantial carbide cleat on the market ! 

I wasn't paying attention, Be Careful !

You haven't lived until you put a dislocated elbow back into place on 3-4" of polished glass over a mile out. The best protection is your brain!


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HT-Enterpri...469853?hash=item1ebc7f2c1d:g:6vQAAOSw6DtYXYTs
> I like ht super stud ice sandals , work for fly fishing too, 28 bucks, can even order through home depot, order a size bigger for bunny boots


I have this style in a different brand, paid about $30 and they've lasted 6-7 seasons. Well worth it compared to the cheapo el strapo type I used prior to that. Mine are from a company out of Maine.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Stabilicers is the company out of Maine. I wear 2 different boots ice fishing, Sorel pac boots when it's really cold and Insulated rubber boots on warmer, wet days. The sandal style goes back and forth very well between my boots.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

7mmsendero said:


> Stabilicers is the company out of Maine. I wear 2 different boots ice fishing, Sorel pac boots when it's really cold and Insulated rubber boots on warmer, wet days. The sandal style goes back and forth very well between my boots.


Yep HT are an imported knock off of Stabilicers, which are Made in USA,and postal issue, for all day walking, the HT sandals are just a bit easier to find,and half the money, I paid 10 bucks for mine, end of season at Gander ten years ago, if they ever go bad I'll get Stabilicers.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

7mmsendero said:


> Stabilicers is the company out of Maine. I wear 2 different boots ice fishing, Sorel pac boots when it's really cold and Insulated rubber boots on warmer, wet days. The sandal style goes back and forth very well between my boots.


Stabilicers are the Gold Standard of these traction devices. I use mine for working (snowblower, shovels, salt and sand, etc) on an icy and pretty hilly driveway. I understand the steel used in those Stabilicers studs is better i.e. harder that the cheaper knockoffs. The driveway is asphalt so durability is important to me. I've had mine for two winters and the studs show hardly any wear at all. And _much less expensive _than a fractured wrist, elbow, arm or hip!!


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Stabilicers are the Gold Standard of these traction devices. I use mine for working (snowblower, shovels, salt and sand, etc) on an icy and pretty hilly driveway. I understand the steel used in those Stabilicers studs is better i.e. harder that the cheaper knockoffs. The driveway is asphalt so durability is important to me. I've had mine for two winters and the studs show hardly any wear at all. And _much less expensive _than a fractured wrist, elbow, arm or hip!!


I wouldn't that there is anything better about the stabilicers at all other your supporting American workers , which is a great thing we need more of, but as far as quality , in all fairness my Ht sandals are 10 years old I have a concrete drive way as does nearly every parking lot and boat launch they have ever been on , and the screw heads (that's what they are machine screws, not studs) are still going strong, the straps are good and the rubber show no sign or dry-rot , I can't say anything negative about their quality and have never known anyone that has actually owned a pair that has had any complaint with them as for stabilicers I've never owned a pair so I would not comment on them other than they look well made and are made in the USA, if I live long enough to ever wear out my HTs which is doubtful, because they seem to so far be bullet proof, I may just order a set of Stabilicers, whether there is enough labor involved to justify the extra cost, I'm no expert but with injection molding and the simplicity of the build,I have my doubts, but with high end American made boots that I have owned the low wage man hours involved in the extra cost would come out to about four pair a week per worker at 10 bucks an hour and believe me when I say four par a day per worker would be very, very,very slow for anything that's not custom made by a craftsman one pair at a time.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

scooter_trasher said:


> I wouldn't that there is anything better about the stabilicers at all other your supporting American workers , which is a great thing we need more of, but as far as quality , in all fairness my Ht sandals are 10 years old I have a concrete drive way as does nearly every parking lot and boat launch they have ever been on , and the screw heads (that's what they are machine screws, not studs) are still going strong, the straps are good and the rubber show no sign or dry-rot , I can't say anything negative about their quality and have never known anyone that has actually owned a pair that has had any complaint with them as for stabilicers I've never owned a pair so I would not comment on them other than they look well made and are made in the USA, if I live long enough to ever wear out my HTs which is doubtful, because they seem to so far be bullet proof, I may just order a set of Stabilicers, whether there is enough labor involved to justify the extra cost, I'm no expert but with injection molding and the simplicity of the build,I have my doubts, but with high end American made boots that I have owned the low wage man hours involved in the extra cost would come out to about four pair a week per worker at 10 bucks an hour and believe me when I say four par a day per worker would be very, very,very slow for anything that's not custom made by a craftsman one pair at a time.


Scooter,

A Question and Congratulations:

Q: Are the cleats on the HT's "case hardened" like the screws are on the Stabilicers?? They (HTs) look like some sort of a squashed mushroom type metal thingy?? Where are they made?

Many rave reviews online on the Stabilicers, I could find nothing on your HTs???

And Congratulations: I don't know for sure, but your quote above may have set a record for "the longest sentence ever submitted to M-S" 200 + words in one sentence. WOW!

PS I think I'll keep the Stabilicers.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Scooter,
> 
> A Question and Congratulations:
> 
> ...


Yep ,hardened,those mushroom looking thingies are t-nuts on the top side ,that's called an improvement over simple screws, if you ever ran cold cutter screws in tires you would know how screws tend to pull out of rubber, or strip out if over tightened
Imported as with most of the other things people own, if you would have read the thread instead of counting words,( that's been covered), if you would have read the thread ,instead of counting words,you would have found two favorable reviews, maybe you would like the search the ice shanty forum also,
an lastly thank you, and congratulations on your counting skills, hope you enjoyed reading it on your Chinese smart phone


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Easy guys....

Maybe go out fishing instead of debating our posts??


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

+1 on the Kahtoolas.
They are great. I bought them after slipping & falling down hard on the ice and deciding I didn't want to do that again. Found them under $50 several years ago.
They fit snug and grip extremely well. You can't drive with them though or wear them in the house.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Another vote for Kahtoolas.

I've had several different styles of cleats over the years (though not all of the ones mentioned in this thread) and they've all had their faults. Saw a buddy of mine wear the Kahtoolas for a season and I was impressed so I picked up a pair. I've since convinced another friend to pick up a pair and they're all I recommend.


----------



## daddyb81 (May 13, 2014)

Another vote for the kahtoolas. Wore them yesterday for the first time, they're pretty incredible. They look pretty unbreakable thus far anyway. With all of the cheap junk on the market I am personally happy to pay a little extra for something someone actually took the time to make well


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

daddyb81 said:


> Another vote for the kahtoolas. Wore them yesterday for the first time, they're pretty incredible. They look pretty unbreakable thus far anyway. With all of the cheap junk on the market I am personally happy to pay a little extra for something someone actually took the time to make well


4+ on the Kahtoolas.

Another quality piece of ice gear. I have these too, almost like mini crampons. Just detest those flimsy Chi-Com flip flops.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Always had the cheap south bend ones with spikes on your toes, added some sheet metal screws to the heel of my mickeys and they worked.....until the screw heads and cleats wore down from walking in the parking lots.

Picked up a set of eagle claws with chains and spikes. Very similar to kahtoolas, amazing how much more traction I have while walking on the ice.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

I've had the stabilicers for about 5 years..they run about 50 bucks ,,best creepier i ever had..buddy bought the ht brand and the studs fall out..i strapped mine on my icemans and then srewed in kold kutter screws so they don't move..studs show no wear after 5 years.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Kahtoola's are great. Just don't wear them in the parking lot. I had the chains break on both of mine. Thanks to their great customer service I did receive a new pair in the mail this past Saturday.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

I like my old postal issued stabilicers. Changed the screws once years ago. They are like having a rubber mat between your boots and the ice also. Your feet will actually stay warmer as your boots don't touch the ice. Mine were free too.


----------

